# 2021 NAUTIC STAR 215 XTS SHALLOW WATER



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS 21FT NAUTIC STAR 215 XTS SHALLOW BAY IS ONE OF THE MOST POPULAR BOATS ON COAST OFFERS THAT GREAT V HULL RIDE WITH THE TUNNEL FOR SHALLOW WATER FISHING LOTS OF ROOM AND STORAGE CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY $ 52,295.00

[email protected]
WORK 361-758-2140 ASK FOR STEVEN*


----------

